# [Legendary Games] 60 Books, 30 Bucks Pathfinder Mega-Bundle is Live!



## LegendaryGames (Feb 1, 2017)

If you ever wanted to sample the wares of Legendary Games, the time is NOW, with the *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS* Pathfinder mega-bundle! Get *1,487 pages* of fantastic Pathfinder products from adventures and rules supplements to magic items, monsters, and so much more! Plunder the tombs of the pharaohs, turn back a demonic invasion, explore the faerie forest, or roam the seven seas and back again. From dark ages savage frontiers to high-tech and mad science where sci-fi and fantasy collide, and from beginner adventures to apocalyptic mythic magic and monsters, you'll find a treasure trove of Pathfinder PDFs here at over 90% off the regular retail price of $337, on sale all month long at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG (and next month at Paizo). Check it out and *Make Your Month Legendary! *

*Check it out at the Legendary Games website!*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/legendary-math-337-1487-60-books-30-bucks

PS - Don't forget to check out the brand-new _*Intrigue Archetypes*_*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/products-page/all-products/intrigue-archetypes/*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/products-page/all-products/intrigue-archetypes/ and *Magitech Archetypes*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/products-page/all-products/magitech-archetypes/ from Legendary Games, on sale now, with even more great products coming every Friday!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 1, 2017)

By the way, I went through to check all the authors of the products in this bundle, which literally range from A to Z! You might see a few you recognize:


Alex Augunas
Clinton Boomer
Savannah Broadway
Benjamin Bruck
Pedro Coelho
Paris Crenshaw
Matt Goodall
Jim Groves
Steve Helt
Thurston Hillman
Tim Hitchcock
Jonathan H. Keith
Nicolas Logue
Will McCardell
Mike Myler
Julian Neale
Jason Nelson
Tom Phillips
Alistair John Rigg
Alex Riggs
Amber Scott
Mark Seifter
Mike Shel
Neil Spicer
Todd Stewart
Mike Welham
Linda Zayas-Palmer


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 8, 2017)

The Asian Onslaught continues this week, with special previews for:

- _Asian Archetypes: Magical_ - 14 fantastic Far East flavored archetypes for arcane, divine, and psychic spellcasters, from the bodhisattva paladin and mantis madonna magus to the kaiju caller summoner! 

- _Asian Bloodlines_ - 21 terrific bloodlines for sorcerers and bloodragers, from oni and kitsune to kappas, nagas, and imperial dragons! 

_Asian Bloodines_ is in layout now, while _Asian Archetypes: Magical_ is coming this Friday 2/10 - but is available NOW as an exclusive early special at the Legendary Games webstore! 

PLUS, we are rolling into week two of double trouble with mega bundles - with the *60 BUCKS, 30 BOOKS PATHFINDER MEGA-BUNDLE* and the *20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE*, where you can get an incredible assortment of PDFs for 80-90% off! Adventures, monsters, magic items, new rules supplements, and much, much more! Get them now at the Open Gaming Store, DrivethruRPG, or the Legendary Games webstore! 

*Check out the latest and all the links right here! *http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/wuxia-wizardry-and-week-2-of-mega-bundle-mania/


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 10, 2017)

It's another Far East Friday, with the release of the latest legendary supplement for Asian campaigns and characters - *Asian Archetypes: Magical*, featuring 14 fantastic Far Eastern archetypes  inspired by the length and breadth of the continent, from bodhisattva paladins and wushen wizards to kannushi druids and kaiju caller summoners! AVAILABLE NOW wherever fine Pathfinder products are sold! 

Next week also brings us great stuff for Pathfinder and 5E:

- The followup Asian magic supplement, *Asian Bloodlines*, with over 20 sorcerer and bloodrager bloodlines, coming next Friday.

- *Legendary Planet: Confederates of the Shattered Zone* for both 5E and Pathfinder, available to everyone next Monday! 

- *Faerie Mysteries (5E)*, with robust rules for managing the impact of fey creatures and the faerie realms on your campaign world in layout now and hopefully ready by next Friday or soon thereafter! 

And, of course, there are still INCREDIBLE SAVINGS to be had - 90%+ off on Pathfinder products in the *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS MEGA-BUNDLE* and 80%+ off 5E products in the *20 FOR 20 MEGA-BUNDLE* - grab either one or both at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, DrivethruRPG, and soon at Paizo!

Have a Legendary weekend everybody!  

*Check out all the latest right here!*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/asian-archetypes-magical-is-here/


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 13, 2017)

*Check out all the latest from Legendary Games right here! *http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/the-latest-legendary-planet-is-here/

From the deranged scrivenings of the redoubtable Richard Pett comes the latest adventure in the star-spanning interplanetary saga - *Confederates of the Shattered Zone*! This massive hundred-page book includes a harrowing adventure for 11th-14th level characters through a polluted puritanical post-industrial paradise of cyborg fanatics, asteroid mines, and long-buried horrors crawling forth to infest body and mind alike, but that's not all! You also get brand-new monsters, magic and technological items, cybernetic enhancements, a gazetteer of the asteroid field, and the latest in Chris A. Jackson's ongoing fiction series! You can pick up this adventure today for both Pathfinder and 5th Edition at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, Paizo, DrivethruRPG, and Amazon - hit the link above to our website and you'll find links to buy it at all of these places! 


We are also delighted with the response to last Friday's release of *Asian Archetypes: Magical*, with over a dozen new character options for infusing the magic of the Far East into your campaign, and I've just completed my final review of the layout on its sequel, *Asian Bloodlines*, with over 20 bloodrager and sorcerer bloodlines drawing on the myths and legends of the Orient, from nagas and rakshasas to kitsune, tengu, and imperial dragons! There's also a little Asian flavor in the upcoming *Legendary Kineticists II*, which we'll preview more later but for now how about a sneak peek at another great piece of artwork at the link above! 

However, it's not all about Asia! For a fantastic resource for featuring the fey in your campaign, we've also sent *Faerie Mysteries (5E)* to layout, and it will be on its way soon, and we're happy to provide a preview of that for all our 5E fans! 

*Faerie Mysteries *explores the influence of fey creatures and the faerie realms on a 5th Edition campaign world. It is not so much about monsters and magic as it is about how the influence of the fey can change the feel and flow of a campaign, and it gives you a game-mechanical system for describing and representing that in-breaking of raw, untamed, primal magic that make the fey what they are. Fey do not simply walk about within the world; they carry their version of the world along with them, and make our world more like theirs with every step. The rumors and ripples and ruptures in our reality really lay the groundwork for enriching any campaign where civilization is not the only power in the world, and where the force and spirit of nature can push right back.



Like its companion product, *Faerie Passions*, this product provides a fantastic primer on the use of fey creatures in a campaign, balancing the hardcore game rules with explorations of fey creatures' mythological origins and role in real-life history and legends. What this product is really about is making fey different, to make them strange, unpredictable, and menacing in turn. They are never quite what you expect, and this product describes subtle shifts you can use to create an interesting variety of alternate creatures. The fey represent the raw and wild extremes of the life and spirit of the land and those that dwell within it, possessed of a mercurial emotionality and an integration with the natural world that flits between an impossibly saturated hyper-reality and the dreamily surreal. A campaign featuring the fey should feel different than other campaigns, and when you introduce *Faerie Mysteries*, it will.

Of course, we can't miss a chance to remind you to SAVE BIG MONEY RIGHT NOW with the incredible *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS PATHFINDER MEGA-BUNDLE* and the *20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE!*  Save over 80% on 5E products and over 90% on Pathfinder products with these incredible deals! You can get this bundle all month long at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG, and next month at Paizo! 5E fans can get in on the fun too, with the 20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE, available at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 18, 2017)

*Check out all the latest from Legendary right here!*
http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/the-asian-magic-trilogy-is-complete/

The third installment in our terrific trilogy of Asian magic supplements for Pathfinder is here - *Asian Bloodlines* by Jason Nelson, Alex Augunas, and David N. Ross! Check out over 20 new sorcerer and bloodrager bloodlines from imperial dragons to kitsune and tengu! 

Of course, you also might want to pick up the companion volumes, the *Asian Spell Compendium* and *Asian Archetypes: Magical* (and *Asian Archetypes: Martial*, for that matter), as well as the rest of our fabulous Far East series, many of which are available for 5th Edition as well! 

We were delighted to release the latest Legendary Planet adventure to everyone this past Monday with *Confederates of the Shattered Zone*, and we are equally pleased to announce that the preceding adventure, Matt Goodall's *Dead Vault Descent*, is going to be starting in layout this weekend, getting it ready for Kickstarter backers first but hopefully having it ready for general release in March! 

Finally, for Pathfinder and 5E fans alike, do yourselves a favor and grab on to some unthinkably great savings - 80% to 90% and more - on our amazing bundle deals - *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS* for Pathfinder and *20 FOR 20* for 5E - over 2,000 pages of incredible content for you at a ridiculous price! 

Have a Legendary weekend!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 22, 2017)

This Friday, we are delighted to debut the first Legendary product from the prodigious pen of Carl Cramer, with a brand new hybrid character class - The *DOOMGUARD!*









*OOC:*


*Legendary Hybrids: Doomguard* is the latest volume in our series of class-focused player supplements, introducing a new series of hybrid classes like those in the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Advanced Class Guide that blend the core elements of two different base classes into a unique synergy all their own. The doomguard brings you a 20-level hybrid class that combines the deadly hunting skills, specialized combat prowess, and focused wrath of the ranger with the glorious defiance and battlefield of the cavalier, with a special twist: a terrible and dire doom that follows him like an oracle's curse and binds him to his fated enemies at whose hands he is doomed to die! You can select from 45 different dooms, from maimed and blinded to powerless prophet and stigmata! You'll also find favored class bonuses for core races and a quartet of amazing archetypes, from the dauntless and daring challenger, the defensive bulwark of the doomwarden, the fey foundling orphan with a forgotten lineage but connections to the mystical world of the fey, and the dread raven banner with a death wish that defies all who stand in his path. If you've ever wanted to play a warrior with a dark destiny crawling from behind and even as it drives him onwards to meet his fate for death or glory, pick up this 38-page Pathfinder character class supplement today and Make Your Game Legendary! 







This new class will be available everywhere this Friday, February 24, but it's far from the only class-focused supplement we have in the hopper! Also in layout you can look forward to two more terrific class books in the weeks to come!

*Legendary Kineticists II* by Ehn Jolly and Onyx Tanuki!









*OOC:*


*Legendary Kineticists II* unleashes the true potential of the kineticist class with a vast array of new kinetic options, starting with 8 amazing archetypes for both kineticists, like the onslaught blaster and telekinetic bladeshifter, as well as for other classes like the planar custodian druid and order of the scion cavalier. You'll also find dozens of new infusions, wild talents, and kinetic feats and spells to enhance your kineticists of every specialty. In addition, you can expand the bounds of kinetics like never before with the kinetic mystic prestige class, variant multiclassing for kineticists, and a complete 20-level rebuild of the core kinetic class, the legendary kineticist! On top of everything else, you will also find Trueno, herald of the White Sky, a richly detailed kineticist master complete with combat tactics and a compelling history and personality, to show how these powers play at the table in a ready-to-use character you can drop right into an existing game or even build an entire campaign around.







*Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches* by Alex Riggs!









*OOC:*


*Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches* brings you an incredible resource for the best of the worst when it comes to sinister spellcasters for your Pathfinder Roleplaying Game campaign. Within you'll find a ton of great new options for witches, including archetypes like the consort of fiends, curio collector, and shadow sister, along with the terrifying hag matron prestige class, complete with special abilities unique to each type of hag. Wicked witches can swear oaths to their eldritch patrons, gaining power through their devotion to natural forces like frost and waves, or to corrupt principles from lies and destruction to hedonism and madness! You'll also find new hexes like the haruspex and skull sentinel and witch-themed magic items like the broom of chastisement and toxic cauldron. Finally, for witches who want to start play with an otherworldly familiar, you'll find over a dozen lesser versions of exotic familiars like quasits, imps, rakshasas, and shadow drakes!







That's three thrilling class supplements, in addition to incredible new adventures like our first Legendary One-on-One adventure, *Orphans of the Hanged Man* by Michael Allen and Matt Goodall, the long-awaited release of *Legendary Planet: Dead Vault Descent* by Matt Goodall, the magical marketplace of *Treasury of the City* by Loren Sieg, Victoria Jaczko, and Jason Nelson, the fantastic 5E *Faerie Mysteries* by Todd Stewart, Jason Nelson, Alistair Rigg, and David N. Ross, and much, MUCH more!

Of course, we can't miss a chance to remind you to SAVE BIG MONEY RIGHT NOW with the incredible *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS PATHFINDER MEGA-BUNDLE* and the *20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE!*  Save over 80% on 5E products and over 90% on Pathfinder products with these incredible deals! You can get this bundle all month long right here at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG, and next month at Paizo! 5E fans can get in on the fun too, with the 20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE, available at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 24, 2017)

*Check out all the latest from Legendary right here! *
http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/doom-is-upon-you-and-orphans-are-coming/

This fantastic Friday brings you DOOM... and Orphans (well, sort of)!

- We are delighted to debut Carl Cramer's maiden project for Legendary Games, the deadly DOOMGUARD hybrid class, combining a cavalier's courage and a ranger's deadly devotion with a curse that leads him on inexorably to his fate - be it glory or despair! Get 20 levels of accursed awesomeness with 45 dooms and 4 archetypes! 

- Plus next week will see the launch of our first One-on-One adventure, _Orphans of the Hanged Man_ by LG newcomer Michael Allen and veteran Matt Goodall. Check out a full preview in the blog post linked below.

- We have tons of great stuff coming in the next week or two as well that is just about done in layout, including _Faerie Mysteries (5E), Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches, Legendary Kineticists II,_ and many more.

- But this is also the final weekend of our Feburary MEGA-BUNDLE sale at DrivethruRPG and the Open Gaming Store - so get out there and save HUGE with the 60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS bundle for Pathfinder and 20 FOR 20 for 5E!!!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Mar 3, 2017)

It's a fabulous 5E FEY-DAY today, as we bring you *Faerie Mysteries (5E)*, the latest expansion for making fey creatures and the wild and wonderful realms of faerie magic a truly impressive part of your 5th Edition campaign. This book gives you variant fey creatures and more importantly a robust system of escalating levels of strangeness and distortion of reality when the natural becomes supernatural because of the touch of the fey! Check it out this week, and 5E fans also should take advantage of the revival of our *20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE* - over 550 pages of fantastic 5th Edition PDFs for just $20, over 80% off the cover price of $117.

Pathfinder fans also can rejoice with the release this week of *Orphans of the Hanged Man*, a 1st-level urban intrigue adventure that can be played as a side-trek to a regular urban campaign but is especially designed as a One Player Adventure - one player + one GM = ALL FUN!  It gets even better next week with the release of *Mythic Monsters: Japan*, with a dozen and one awesome Asian adversaries plus a collection of Japanese-inspired mythic magic items!  Pathfinder fans also have a bundle of their own, the *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS PATHFINDER MEGA-BUNDLE*, now available at Paizo in addition to the Open Gaming Store, DrivethruRPG, and the Legendary Games webstore - almost 1500 pages of Pathfinder PDFs worth $337, all yours for just $30 - over 90% off! 

*Have a Legendary weekend everybody, and check out all the previews, artwork, and links to buy right here! *
http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/friday-5e-fey-day-and-orphans-ahoy/


----------



## LegendaryGames (Mar 7, 2017)

*MYTHIC MONDAY is turning Japanese, and TWO$DAY comes early!*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/mythic-monday-is-turning-japanese-and-twoday-comes-early/

Unlike the tragic 80s pop song, though, *Mythic Monsters: Japan* is AWESOME, featuring a dozen and one marvelous mythic monsters drawn from the myths and legends of ancient Japan from cunning shapechangers and seductive ghosts to charming beast-folk and terrifying skeletal avatars of death, PLUS five magnificent mythic magic items! You can grab the latest installment in the epic Mythic Monsters series by Mike Welham, Loren Sieg, and Jason Nelson at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, Paizo, DrivethruRPG, and Amazon! 


Speaking of gaming products inspired by the myths and legends of Earth, we are also happy to present a new TWO$DAY product of the week, though this one is best suited for the dusty deserts and ancient monoliths of Egypt and its fantasy equivalents. In celebration of the latest 5-star seal of approval for Legendary Games, we are pleased to present *Egyptian Heroes* this week at *70% off - just $2* for 8 incredibly detailed and lavishly illustrated pregenerated characters to use as allies, contacts, rivals, or even new recruits to an adventuring party of delving into the dusty tombs of long-fallen civilizations! *Grab it today!*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/featured-product/



We have already gotten March off to a magnificent start with great new products like our first One Player Adventure, *Orphans of the Hanged Man*, and the latest fey supplement for 5E with *Faerie Mysteries*, and our Kickstarter backers are even more excited because today they have received the latest chapter of the star-spanning saga of Legendary Planet with *Dead Vault Descent* for Pathfinder, with the 5E version heading to layout next weekend! 

Even more exciting stuff is coming on a fast train, with *Legendary Kineticists II* and *Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches* fighting it out in a celebrity death match to see who gets to come out this Friday and who has to wait until next week. We'll have previews for both books coming your way soon, but... OWW, HEY STOP THA...

*Trueno here. We're not waiting. Preview now.

Legendary Kineticists II unleashes the true potential of the kineticist class with a vast array of new kinetic options, starting with 8 amazing archetypes for both kineticists, like the onslaught blaster and telekinetic bladeshifter, as well as for other classes like the planar custodian druid and order of the scion cavalier. You'll also find dozens of new infusions, wild talents, and kinetic feats and spells to enhance your kineticists of every specialty. In addition, you can expand the bounds of kinetics like never before with the kinetic mystic prestige class, variant multiclassing for kineticists, and a complete 20-level rebuild of the core kinetic class, the legendary kineticist! On top of everything else, you will also find Trueno, herald of the White Sky, a richly detailed kineticist master complete with combat tactics and a compelling history and personality, to show how these powers play at the table in a ready-to-use character you can drop right into an existing game or even build an entire campaign around. Add Legendary Kineticists II to your Pathfinder campaign today and Make Your Game Legendary!

Witches can wait. Trueno out!*

... okay, well in that case let the previews start now. I have a bad feeling what the witches are going to do for an encore, but I think hexes will be involved somewhere. 

Last but not least, we are pleased to continue our incredible *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS Pathfinder MEGA-BUNDLE* at Paizo.com! The same spectacular savings - over 90% off on 60 Pathfinder PDFs totaling 1,487 pages and with a regular sale price of $337! 

Of course, you also can still get this amazing bundle right here at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG, and 5E fans can get in on the fun too, with the *20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE*, available at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Mar 10, 2017)

*More Kinetic Mayhem is here!*

*It's time for Legendary Kineticists Too, Electric Boogaloo!*

That's right, today marks the release of the first sequel in the Legendary Heroes line with *Legendary Kineticists II* by N. Jolly and Onyx Tanuki. This fantastic 40-page supplement brings you 8 amazing archetypes, plus an entire 1st-to-20th-level rebuild of the kineticist class, plus the kinetic mystic prestige class and another exciting ready-to-use NPC, Trueno, Herald of the White Sky! Pick up this terrific new book right now at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, Paizo, DrivethruRPG, and Amazon! 

(PS - We're having a little trouble with our uploader at the LG webstore, so if you purchase it here and it doesn't download, just email me and I'll send it to you as an attachment!)


But wait, didn't we tell you wicked witches were coming? They are indeed - NEXT week! But that doesn't mean we can't serve up a delicious preview for what you'll find within! 











*OOC:*


*Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches* brings you an incredible resource for the best of the worst when it comes to sinister spellcasters for your _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game_ campaign. Within you'll find a ton of great new options for witches, including archetypes like the consort of fiends, curio collector, and shadow sister, along with the terrifying hag matron prestige class, complete with special abilities unique to each type of hag. Wicked witches can swear oaths to their eldritch patrons, gaining power through their devotion to natural forces like frost and waves, or to corrupt principles from lies and destruction to hedonism and madness! You'll also find new hexes like the haruspex and skull sentinel and witch-themed magic items like the broom of chastisement and toxic cauldron. Finally, for witches who want to start play with an otherworldly familiar, you'll find over a dozen lesser versions of exotic familiars like quasits, imps, rakshasas, and shadow drakes! Whether you are designing epic villains as a GM, or playing a character who taps into the dark side of arcane magic, *Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches* by Alex Riggs is a 36-page treasure trove of material to help *Make Your Game Legendary!*







*Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches* will go live next Friday, ready to chill your hearts and crush your souls if you dare try to resist the urge to buy it! 

Last but not least, we are pleased to continue our incredible *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS Pathfinder MEGA-BUNDLE* at Paizo.com! The same spectacular savings - over 90% off on 60 Pathfinder PDFs totaling 1,487 pages and with a regular sale price of $337!

Of course, you also can still get this amazing bundle right here at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG, and 5E fans can get in on the fun too, with the *20 FOR 20 5E MEGA-BUNDLE*, available at the Legendary Games webstore, Open Gaming Store, and DrivethruRPG!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Mar 15, 2017)

*Check out all the latest from Legendary this week! *
http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/a-final-blast-of-winter-this-week/

All good things must end, even Winter itself, but like the storms hitting the northeastern U.S. we figured we'd send winter out with a blast! 

- This Friday marks the debut of Alex Riggs' magnificent "Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches," the latest book in our Winter line and an incredible resource for witches in every season of the year. Check out a preview of some of the terrifying witch oaths at the link below!

- In keeping with the winter theme, this week's *TWO$DAY product of the week (70% off at just $2!)*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/featured-product/ is Liz Courts' spectacular "Winter Heroes," featuring 8 amazingly detailed characters ready to drop into any campaign but especially one focused on fey or the wild and woolly winterlands!

- Pedro Coelho is juuuuuuust about done with the long-simmering adventure, "On the Siberian Line," for you campaigners who just didn't get quite enough of early 20th Century Russia in your winter campaign! 

- And speaking of endings, tomorrow is the Ides of March, and the FINAL DAY of the Legendary MEGA-BUNDLES at DrivethruRPG and the Open Gaming Store! Get em while you can, because you're not going to see savings like this again for a long time. You can still pick up the 60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS Pathfinder mega-bundle at Paizo and the Legendary Games webstore for the rest of the month!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Mar 17, 2017)

It's a Forest Friday at Legendary Games as we celebrate the green with the announcement of the *FOREST KINGDOM CAMPAIGN COMPENDIUM Kickstarter for Pathfinder and 5th Edition*! This incredible project will be launching in just a few weeks, providing around 300 pages of adventures, monsters, magic items, character options, new rules for fey creatures, tournaments, ready-made characters, and more! We'll have more updates coming soon, but we'll be ready to launch in just a few weeks - get ready!

We also have a brand-new book available right now - the sinister and spectacular *Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches*http://paizo.com/products/btpy9s80?Legendary-Villains-Wicked-Witches by Alex Riggs, with new archetypes, the hag matron prestige class, oaths to dark patrons, exotic familiars, new witch-themed magic items, and more!

Plus, don't forget the *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS Pathfinder Mega-Bundle* continues at *Paizo*http://paizo.com/products/btpy9reh?60-Books-30-Bucks-Legendary-Games-MegaBundle and the *Legendary Games webstore*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/products-page/all-products/mega-pf-sale/!

*Check out all the latest from Legendary!*
http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/friday-forest-kingdom-kickstarter-with-wicked-witches/


----------



## LegendaryGames (Mar 21, 2017)

This week's new release brings you a trove of treasures for urban and intrigue campaigns with the terrific *Treasury of the City* by Jason Nelson, Victoria Jackzo, and Loren Sieg (Golly she's great - and we'll fix the typo on the cover mock on the LG homepage)!

*Check out the latest right here, or read on! *http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.co...and-a-forest-kingdom-kickstarter-launch-date/

This Friday you can pick up three dozen magnificent magic items for your urban campaigns, so we thought we'd get you a quick preview of what you can expect within! 

The city is a dangerous place, and adventurers daring to brave the urban jungle need the right equipment! Treasury of the City brings you three dozen brand-new magic items perfect for every part of the city, from the back alleys, sewers, and slums, to the halls of power and the smoke-filled back rooms where power brokers rule from the shadows. You’ll find weapons and combat accessories like the toxic scabbard and forgetful sap alongside protective devices like _cryptwarden’s plate _and the _roofrunner’s buckler. _Delvers into the dank byways beneath the city will love _ratty robes _and the _sewer suit, _while those accustomed to high places will love the _lecturer’s staff, senator’s stole, _and the _scale of endless bureaucracy! _Criminals will find handy devices like _pilferer’s gloves _and the _cheater’s hat, _while officers of the law wield the _mark of the authority, nightwatch crossbow, _and the _inspector’s bullhorn _to bring them to justice! Wherever your heroes venture in adventures of urban intrigue, they’ll find the perfect tools to take down treacherous advisers and bring justice to the streets.


This is not Victoria's first rodeo with LG, of course, and we want to give her a shout-out for her latest 5-star review from Endzeitgeist by making her marvelous *Mythic Monsters: Slavic our TWO$DAY Product of the Week*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/featured-product/! If you love the myths and legends of Eastern Europe, you are going to love dropping these monsters into your campaign with the full force of that fabulous and fatal folklore, with a dozen and one menacing monsters for just $2! 



Of course, all this Slavic goodness is a great fit with last Friday's release of *Legendary Villains: Wicked Witches*http://paizo.com/products/btpy9s80?Legendary-Villains-Wicked-Witches, and we're delighted by the response to Alex Riggs' awesome accessory on those sinister sisters! Last Friday we also announced our upcoming *Forest Kingdom Campaign Compendium* Kickstarter project, and we are psyched to bring this to you. We are fine-tuning the structure of the project now, but we are looking forward to a fitting date for launch of April 1st! No, not because it's April Fool's and we're foolish to even try something like this, but because it marks four years to day from the release of the first PDF included in this compendium, the fantastic barbarian adventure Cold Mountain, and for that matter the 6th anniversary of Legendary Games as a company! While our first product wouldn't be released until a few months later, it was April 1st of 2011 when Clark Peterson, Jason Nelson, Neil Spicer, Clinton J. Boomer, and Greg Vaughan sealed the deal to bring LG to life. We can't think of a better day to launch this project, so mark your calendars and get ready to go into the woods on Saturday, April 1st! 

We'll have more previews coming soon, but we've had fans asking "Are you going to do a Far East/Pirate/etc. Compendium" and "When are you doing the NEXT one?" The short answer is, YES, we are doing other compendiums! We looked into whether it would make sense to do a single massive project of multiple compendiums for different campaigns, but the route we chose to go was to do each one separately. That way each campaign can be focused, accessible, and most importantly ready to set up and turn around very quickly. Once each compendium Kickstarter ends, we'll finalize any bonus content and get things coming your way! We're still working on the order of which compendiums we'll do when, but rest assured that more are on the way! 

Last but not least, we are pleased to continue our incredible *60 BOOKS, 30 BUCKS Pathfinder MEGA-BUNDLE at Paizo.com!*http://paizo.com/products/btpy9reh?60-Books-30-Bucks-Legendary-Games-MegaBundle The same spectacular savings – over 90% off on 60 Pathfinder PDFs totaling 1,487 pages and with a regular sale price of $337! You also can get this great bundle right here at the Legendary Games webstore all month long.


----------

